# Suppressor options



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I've done some looking around for .22 suppressor for my P22. I've narrowed it down to four:

Tactical Innovations Tac65, Tactical Innovations Stratus, AAC Pilot, and Gemtech Outback II.

Tactical Innovations Tac65
- $249.99
- T6 aircraft grade aluminum
- disassembly-able for cleaning

Tactical Innovations Stratus
- $299.99
- Aluminum, not sure what advantages it has over the Tac65.
- disassembly-able for cleaning

AAC Pilot
- $350.00
- 6061-T6 aluminum
- stainless steel rear mount for thread protection
- Not sure on cleaning ability

Gemtech Outback II
- $325.00
- 7075 aluminum
- titanium theaded
- Not sure on cleaning ability

Anyone had any experience with any of these? I can see pros and cons of each, but I'd like some outside opinions.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

The only one of those I have tried is the Gemtech. Friend has one. It's sweet, so I ordered one. I have had three guns threaded while I'm waiting: Ruger 22/45, Beretta M21, Ruger 10/22. My understanding is that there is no disassembly on the Outback. If you absolutely feel the need to clean it, I guess you are supposed to just give it a good soak with mineral spirits (i.e., WD40), and shake it out. First few shots afterwards might be a little smoky. So I'm told, anyway.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I was up all night researching suppressors for a .22 rimfire. Found about another eight or so I could use. Saw a lot of differing opinions on cleaning and the ones you can disassemble and the ones you can't. Based on what I read, the logical reasons for choosing a sealed suppressor outweigh the ones for a take-apart. Regardless of reviews, I don't feel comfortable buying a suppressor without a warranty. Even if the service is great, it's not the same as a warranty. Tactical Innovations does not offer a warranty. Gemtech, AAC, and Yankee Hill Machine all offer lifetime warranties, but the YHM disassembles. AAC has the Aviator that retails at $450 and has their quick release system, but it's 6.5" long...a bit long for the P22. So I think it's down to Gemtech and the AAC Pilot. According novarcproducts.com, 7075 is superior to 6061-T6 aluminum in that the tensile strength is 83,000psi versus 45,000psi, the yield strength is 73,000psi versus 40,000psi, and the brinell hardness is 150 versus 95. I don't know exactly what each of those ratings entails, but it seems the 7075 is a lot stronger than 6061-T6. The Gemtech also has a titanium rear mount, whereas the AAC uses stainless steel. Everything but dealer location points to the Gemtech. However, the only in-state dealer for Gemtech is in Paducah, and Nicholasville, which is a mere 15 minutes down the road, has a dealer for AAC. Any NFA class III dealers can order a suppressor, but going to a dealer would probably save me a $50-100 transfer fee that they sometimes charge. I'll do some calling around and find out, but it's down to the Gemtech and AAC.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmmm, let's see: $325 (Gem Tec) + $75 (Transer fee) +$100 (aprox for bbl with thread) =$500. Plus a special licence. To pop a few bunnies?
I know that veggies are getting expensive, but for under $200 you can get a pretty nice .22 cal air rifle. That'll keep them out of the garden. A little more and you can get one with a scope and bi-pod. And you won't be breaking any laws by discharging a firearm within city limits. (If you're in town.)
I've taken a couple of citrus rats with a $60, .177 Crosman pistol from K-Mart. And I don't even like the grapefruit they come to eat. 
Another option would be .22 C.B. caps. They're good out to about 40-50 feet.They won't cycle the action, but they're about the same volume as a pellet gun.....Still breaks the law, though. 
Just my .02.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

drummin man 627 said:


> Hmmm, let's see: $325 (Gem Tec) + $75 (Transer fee) +$100 (aprox for bbl with thread) =$500. Plus a special licence. To pop a few bunnies?
> I know that veggies are getting expensive, but for under $200 you can get a pretty nice .22 cal air rifle. That'll keep them out of the garden. A little more and you can get one with a scope and bi-pod. And you won't be breaking any laws by discharging a firearm within city limits. (If you're in town.)
> I've taken a couple of citrus rats with a $60, .177 Crosman pistol from K-Mart. And I don't even like the grapefruit they come to eat.
> Another option would be .22 C.B. caps. They're good out to about 40-50 feet.They won't cycle the action, but they're about the same volume as a pellet gun.....Still breaks the law, though.
> Just my .02.


No no...not pest control. Hunting. Something I plan to do a lot of with my .22.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> No no...not pest control. Hunting. Something I plan to do a lot of with my .22.


Just a heads-up. Around here, it is illegal (or should I say undocumented?) to hunt with a suppressor. I don't know why, but there it is. Before you go afield, be sure to check your local game regulations.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I know KY allows suppressors, and I can't imagine why they wouldn't be allowed for hunting. I'll be sure and check though.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Why do you need a suppressor for hunting? If you're serious about hunting with a rimfire, get yourself a nice .22 rifle and a scope.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Rifles are not my thing. Been there done that.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Snowman said:


> Why do you need a suppressor for hunting? If you're serious about hunting with a rimfire, get yourself a nice .22 rifle and a scope.


But a scoped .22 rifle doesn't have nearly the cool-guy Navy SEAL factor of a suppressed pistol. I am sure the squirrels will be impressed, never mind the chicks. :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> But a scoped .22 rifle doesn't have nearly the cool-guy Navy SEAL factor of a suppressed pistol. I am sure the squirrels will be impressed, never mind the chicks. :mrgreen:


I just don't dig rifles. I've shot them before and regardless of the fact that I couldn't hit a coke can from 20 yards to save my life, I'm just not big on them unless they have a pistol-style grip on them. I considered the G22 instead of the P22, but I haven't heard very good things about them. They do look cool though.  If I ever do get a rifle, it'll be an M4...with a suppressor.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> But a scoped .22 rifle doesn't have nearly the cool-guy Navy SEAL factor of a suppressed pistol. I am sure the squirrels will be impressed, never mind the chicks. :mrgreen:


:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I just don't dig rifles. I've shot them before and regardless of the fact that I couldn't hit a coke can from 20 yards to save my life, I'm just not big on them unless they have a pistol-style grip on them. I considered the G22 instead of the P22, but I haven't heard very good things about them. They do look cool though.  If I ever do get a rifle, it'll be an M4...with a suppressor.


Then I suggest you order this and sit at the feet of one of the Old Masters for a while: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&EAN=9780873649315. You might learn something. 

M4s are okay, but after carrying one for a year (so far), I sold my civilian M4gery and have no plans to buy any more.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Agree with Mike 100%. Col Jeff Cooper was one of the best there ever was. I like his writings a lot. :smt1099


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> But a scoped .22 rifle doesn't have nearly the cool-guy Navy SEAL factor of a suppressed pistol. I am sure the squirrels will be impressed, never mind the chicks. :mrgreen:


:mrgreen: Hah! So that's what I've been doing wrong! Wait 'til the babes get a load of my new image... Maybe I'll get nightvision too. Hey Mike, see what you can swipe for me off the base. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Snowman said:


> :mrgreen: Hah! So that's what I've been doing wrong! Wait 'til the babes get a load of my new image... Maybe I'll get nightvision too. Hey Mike, see what you can swipe for me off the base. :mrgreen:


Jeez, *Snowman*, where have you been? Didn't you know mall ninja accessories are the height of the season's fashion? I think an AN/PVS-14 would go beautifully with your ACU Santa cap, HellStorm gloves and some Coyote Brown boots!

And if you hook up your night vision to your digital video camera, you can have all sorts of fun. But of course you'll need a lady friend first. Get to work on that mall ninja shopping. Start the new year right!

:mrgreen:


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

:smt171


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I just don't dig rifles. I've shot them before and regardless of the fact that I couldn't hit a coke can from 20 yards to save my life, I'm just not big on them unless they have a pistol-style grip on them. I considered the G22 instead of the P22, but I haven't heard very good things about them. They do look cool though.  If I ever do get a rifle, it'll be an M4...with a suppressor.


Sorry dude but if you can't hit with a rifle what you can hit with a pistol then you are doing something wrong. Back to basics?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Jeez, *Snowman*, where have you been? Didn't you know mall ninja accessories are the height of the season's fashion? I think an AN/PVS-14 would go beautifully with your ACU Santa cap, HellStorm gloves and some Coyote Brown boots!
> 
> And if you hook up your night vision to your digital video camera, you can have all sorts of fun. But of course you'll need a lady friend first. Get to work on that mall ninja shopping. Start the new year right!
> 
> :mrgreen:


Man, where am I when all the new trends get started? My resolution for this year will be to have folks calling me 'Commando' by February! Where's my Discover card...?

:mrgreen:


----------

